

Black Triangles - jamesknelson
http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745

======
ColinWright
This is a fascinating article, and it's been submitted and discussed many
times in the past. Of course, all those discussions are now closed, so if
there's anything new to say, this will be the place.

Here are some of the previous submissions:

    
    
        Black Triangles
        131 points 9 months ago 28 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745)
    
        Black Triangles
        2 points 10 months ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745#)
    
        Black Triangles
        3 points 10 months ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745)
    
        The Black Triangle
        1 points a year ago 0 comments
        (http://web.archive.org/web/20050306071700/http://www.rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle (2004)
        1 points a year ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004_10_01_rampantgames_archive.html)
    
        The Black Triangle
        2 points 3 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle [2004]
        2 points 3 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle
        3 points 3 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        Black Triangles
        2 points 3 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html?)
    
        The black triangle
        4 points 4 years ago 0 comments
        (http://www.readability.com/read?url=http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle
        3 points 4 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle
        1 points 4 years ago 0 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        The Black Triangle (2004)
        29 points 6 years ago 10 comments
        (http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        Black Triangles
        4 points 6 years ago 0 comments
        (http://www.rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)
    
        Black triangle: a useful shorthand and metaphor
        12 points 9 years ago 2 comments
        (http://www.rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html)

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Did you intend to link to the comment threads?

~~~
ColinWright
No, on this occasion I specifically intended not to link. If people want to
they can look it up. In the past I've always provided links, and reactions
have always been mixed. I'm now weaning myself off doing anything about the
endless repeats, consciously taking the point of view that no one really
cares, and it's not that big a problem. I've written about this at length in
the past.

Do you think I ought to provide the links?

~~~
doodpants
> I've written about this at length in the past.

Link? ;-)

~~~
ColinWright
A sample:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=duplicates%20ColinWright&sort=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=duplicates%20ColinWright&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

There are more.

